# I am being sued for selling a jeep!



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, can you believe it? I sold a 1987 YJ to a kid for $2100 who didn't get an inspection. He drove it happily for 2 months, even emailed me about how much fun he was having. Then he emails me that he had it inspected (because he was trying to sell it for double!) and it failed the inspection so badly he scrapped the whole jeep. He wants me to pay him $500 or he will "sue me for thouseands". The thing is, I didn't get it inspected when I bought it in 2002. I didn't perform the 6" lift, I just bought it because it was pretty. He says I endangered his life!


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*

This is some of what he has sent me:
In essence I am saying that I AM going to pursue a legal course of action
unless we can come up with something out of court between us. I'd take a
cheque for $500 which is a damn good deal considering the situation
Otherwise my lawyer will be seeking far far more. I hate legal action, and
am a firm believe in resolving issues amongst ourselves. I'd hate to see
your family suffer financial consequence based on your dishonesty. I'm a
trusting and compassionate guy, but HATE to be screwed around. I have the
means to make this very difficult for you considering the circumstances,
and would rather that not happen. I was hoping for just a slight
reimbursement of the original purchase price. 25% is not too much. My
Lawyer will go for a hell of a lot more than that. He is ruthless and
exceptionally well established. He will go for full vehicle purchase
price, legal fee's and reimbursement for the hassle I have had to deal
with. Which route would you prefer? A few grand, or a couple hundred?


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*

Seeing as he obviously didn't get a lawyer or anyone with a post-6th grade grasp of the English language to write the letter, I wouldn't necessarily be too worried about the legal threat.
But I guess the first question is whether it was legal for you to sell an uninspected vehicle. If so, I'd tell the current owner to pound sand.


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*

I wouldn't be too worried, don't respond, don't bother. I'm not familiar with the laws in Canada but in the US it's buyer beware. No self respecting lawyer is going to take up the case, the kid is just trying to get some $ out of you. A "ruthless and well established" lawyer will not wast his time on what would be $3k at best. You sold him a 20 year old car for very little money, the kid is a douche.


----------



## volklover (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*

did you get him to sign a bill of sale?


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (volklover)*

Yup, he signed a bill of sale that had the VIN and AS IS on it.
He has been harrassing me with emails for weeks now. 
"I hope you
know that I am taking your lack of response as an indication you would
like me to take legal action. I have a huge record of malfeasance on your
part, and outside accounts of. Also, you knowingly put my life in danger,
and that I do not take lightly. Expect some legal repercussions within the
coming weeks. E-mail me back with your
response. Don't act like a child, for gods sake you are a father, admit
your fault and deal with it the consequences.
"


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_Yeah, can you believe it? I sold a 1987 YJ to a kid for $2100 who didn't get an inspection. He drove it happily for 2 months, even emailed me about how much fun he was having. Then he emails me that he had it inspected (because he was trying to sell it for double!) and it failed the inspection so badly he scrapped the whole jeep. He wants me to pay him $500 or he will "sue me for thouseands". The thing is, I didn't get it inspected when I bought it in 2002. I didn't perform the 6" lift, I just bought it because it was pretty. He says I endangered his life! 

Are we talking about a government required inspection or an inspection just being done to sell the car? 
This site suggests that a vehicle is supposed to be inspected when driven in Alberta. If you didn't do that how were you able to drive the car on public roads?
If your car passed inspection the last time you were required to do so then I would think you're okay. If you never inspected the car as required by law I wonder if you actually sold a motor vehicle or if you sold some metal that had some seats and four wheels. 
More details would help.


----------



## bridri (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (dr. pimento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr. pimento* »_
Are we talking about a government required inspection or an inspection just being done to sell the car? 
This site suggests that a vehicle is supposed to be inspected when driven in Alberta. If you didn't do that how were you able to drive the car on public roads?
If your car passed inspection the last time you were required to do so then I would think you're okay. If you never inspected the car as required by law I wonder if you actually sold a motor vehicle or if you sold some metal that had some seats and four wheels. 
More details would help.









My reading of that implies an inspection required for *registration*, not for sale. Many states in the U.S. have such a requirement -- it has no bearing on selling or purchasing a car. 
I'd tell the kid to give me the name and number of his lawyer, if he even has one. Good luck.
Brian


----------



## Piper_VW (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (bridri)*

Throw his email out here, we'll see who can harrass who the most


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (bridri)*

The vehicle is from Alberta and was sold in Alberta, so no inspection was required for the government. I didn't need an insurance inpection to have it insured through AMA for years. I am pretty sure it was a vehicle that I sold!


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_The vehicle is from Alberta and was sold in Alberta, so no inspection was required for the government. I didn't need an insurance inpection to have it insured through AMA for years. I am pretty sure it was a vehicle that I sold!









Then it would seem like you sold the car "as is."
I would save all the emails he sends you but there's no benefit in responding.
I've found that people who threaten to do things rarely go through with it. If he had a case he would make it.
Good luck.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (dr. pimento)*

Here's what I found on Gov of AB site:

_Quote »_
Used Motor Vehicles
Sale of used motor vehicles
17(1) Subject to subsection (2), a dealer in used motor vehicles, before entering into a contract to sell a used motor vehicle, must give to the purchaser a certificate of mechanical fitness certifying that at the time of sale the motor vehicle complies with the Vehicle Equipment Regulation.
(2) If a dealer in used motor vehicles sells a used motor vehicle that cannot be certified as required in subsection (1), the dealer must give the purchaser a certificate of mechanical fitness describing the items of equipment that are either missing or do not comply with the Vehicle Equipment Regulation.
(3) Subsections (1) and (2) do not apply if a motor vehicle is sold by a dealer
(a) to another dealer,
(b) to a person or firm engaged in the business of repairing, dismantling or wrecking motor vehicles, or
(c) to a person as a non‑repairable vehicle.
(4) A certificate of mechanical fitness under this section
(a) must contain the following:
(i) a statement identifying the type of motor vehicle as a truck, motorcycle, bus, van, light truck, auto or other type of motor vehicle;
(ii) a statement showing the make, model, year, vehicle identification number, odometer reading in kilometres or miles and licence plate number and province of registration of the motor vehicle;
(iii) the name and address of the dealer selling the motor vehicle and the name of the person issuing the certificate;
(iv) in a case where subsection (2) applies, details of the non‑compliance with the Vehicle Equipment Regulation;
(v) a statement that the certificate expires 14 days after the date on which it is issued;
(b) must be signed and dated by the person who issued the certificate.
Expiry
18 A dealer’s certificate of mechanical fitness given under section 17 for a used motor vehicle expires 14 days after the date it is issued.

Source: http://www.canlii.org/ab/laws/....html
That said, the above is required for dealers only. The only time an inspection seems to be required is for out-of-province or salvaged vehicles or after an accident. This link seems to confirm it:

_Quote »_
Required Inspections
Provincial regulations require that vehicles:
# Registered for the first time in Alberta undergo an Out of Province Vehicle Inspection.
# Written-off by an insurance company be reported and undergo a Salvage Vehicle Inspection from a licensed inspection technician before re-registering.
# Designated as non-repairable can only be sold as scrap or dismantled for parts. They cannot be re-registered.


Source: http://www.infratrans.gov.ab.c...a.htm
So, I'm no lawyer, but I think your buyer did not read the regulations properly. You sold him a car "AS IS" and that's that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*

Let him send you emails, and let him scream till he is blue in the face. No lawyer is going to go crazy over a few thousand dollars, and you don't seem to have any obligation to the kid. 
Give me his email addy, and I'll set him up on some email blasts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_Yup, he signed a bill of sale that had the VIN and AS IS on it.


If that's the case, I would think that you'll be fine. You sold the car "as is," and he signed a legal document to that effect. That bound him to accept the vehicle as it was at the time, and removed your obligation to fix or alter it at all.
Add to that the fact that he's been driving it happily for several months (do you still have his emails to that affect?) and I wouldn't think that he'll have a leg to stand on in any court.
It sounds like he's just trying to lean on you to scare you and get some money out of you. Ignore him.
-Tim


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

tell him you want to talk to his lawyer he has to give you that info


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I am thinking if he actually does go to court and actually does find a lawyer, that I will countersue for extorsion/blackmail. Just to teach him a lesson...


----------



## chicagovwsales (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow that is such vile and nasty language. My sympathies go out to you. It doesn't seem like you did anything wrong intentionally or otherwise - especially since there was no harm caused by your sale of the vehicle. Basically the question (which seems to have been answered already) is whether a car you sale on the private market has to pass an inspection. Don't worry, you're in the right.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

More emails from him:
Because you have deceided to be so uncooperative in even tring to apologize 
(really thats all I am after is an admittance af fault) expect contact to be 
made in the first week of Febuary. Just apologize, be a man, admit to 
wrongdoing. Save yourself the trouble. It's the smug attitude that is really 
forcing me down a particular path, one that we both know I will succeed in 
pursuing, for you can't argue with somethings.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Still more emails:
You're obviously a petty,
and disrespectful person. You have a ton going against you, and you know,
I may not have money, but my family sure does, and they are willing to
back me up going after you.
Even in it is 'as is" you knowingly LIED about a considerable amount of
things, all of which I have on paper. Not too mention alibi's, and
documentation of malfeasance.That is enough for a charge
even, not just a civil case. How much further do you want to be abcked
into a corner?
Tell me what you are going to do to at least try and rectify this
situation in some way. I am being extremely reasonable. What about the
faulty docimentation, should I add that to the list?
This is NOT going away.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

The "faulty documentation" he is refering to is the Bill of sale, that I have a copy of, and clearly says AS IS. That he says it is "not discernable anyway" means he can clearly read it and chooses to pretend it is too messy for him. Gah! I am going crazy trying not to cause him more discomfort than his intellect has already amply provided him.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Last rant for now, you know what really bugs me about all this? I loved that jeep, and just wanted it to go to a great place, so sold it cheaply on a 4x4 site. To have this happen and the jeep be 'scrapped' as he says, it kills me. Thanks so much for all the googling and info everyone has provided!


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

This is a great little epic drama that's coming about. I subscribed to the post because I HATE when people blame everyone else but themselves. AS IS means just that! You are assuming responsibility for anything that has and will incur from the sale and beyond. He signed it.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

OK, just ONE more rant for now. Yes, I do still have the email he sent me a week after he bought it. 
"> Thought I'd tell you how much I'm loving the Jeep. It's a blast. It's
> getting some TLC pretty soon, and a bunch more offroad goodies. I can
> assure you it's gone to a good place.
> Thanks again!


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_OK, just ONE more rant for now. Yes, I do still have the email he sent me a week after he bought it. 
"> Thought I'd tell you how much I'm loving the Jeep. It's a blast. It's
> getting some TLC pretty soon, and a bunch more offroad goodies. I can
> assure you it's gone to a good place.
> Thanks again!


Who's to say that he didn't mess up the truck while doing some off roading? Or making modifications? It's like buying a race car. Things are going to happen....you gotta be prepared to have it repaired now and then. Lower scale of course, but the same deal with this.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Satchriani! I didn't think of that! I did google him and find some links of him giving point by point instructions on how to squeal tires, etc. on other forums, and thought that info. would help if we went to court. Never occoured to me that he said he was doing work, then a good 6 weeks passes before he got it inspected!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_ he said he was doing work, then a good 6 weeks passes before he got it inspected!

That right there is an important point, but again, if he signed a bill of sale that said "as is," that's legally binding.
IMO, all he is doing is posturing and acting tough in an attempt to scare you and get some money out of you. If he really meant anything by all of this, you would have had a letter from an attorney by now.
Ignore him.
-Tim


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

keep us informed!!! We wanna follow this thread!! It's Better than the Trump/Odonald fiasco!! woo woo!! 
But...I wonder what he broke while driving it for 2 months that he needs 500.00 to fix? Or... mabye he just got a ticket for no inspection? lol Have you replied to any of his emails? 
Mabye tell him you got yourself a lawyer and if he continues this harrassment you will file charges.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Byron Gilles)*

Sounds like he's just trying to get something out of nothing. Ignore him. If he can barely afford a $2100 Jeep he can't afford to hire a lawyer or keep one on a retainer.
What a twit.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_If he can barely afford a $2100 Jeep he can't afford to hire a lawyer or keep one on a retainer.

No, but his family is the loaded!!1


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: I am being sued for selling a jeep! (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_No, but his family is the loaded!!1

Also, his dad will beat up your dad.
Like I said, ignore him, until the _extremely_ unlikely event happens that you ever get a letter from an attorney. If that unlikely event should ever come to pass, simply produce the signed bill of sale.
-Tim


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you guys want a full post of the entire dialogue, sale start to lawsuit fiish? It is a lot of reading, but a fun story if you are into it.


----------



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_Do you guys want a full post of the entire dialogue, sale start to lawsuit fiish? It is a lot of reading, but a fun story if you are into it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would love to hear it.
What a dumb ass. Lifting a vehicle, bigger tires etc. will void almost any new/used vehicle warranty. It obviously puts greater strain on the drive terrain parts, engine etc. so after all the mods he preformed he then tried to get it inspected and is upset that it failed?

I would not be to worried about him trying to sue you, sounds like he is white trash looking for a handout but if If you know what 4x4 forums he frequents I would look through his posts and find anything incriminating just to be safe.
Well good luck w/ everything and keep us posted.



_Modified by planticus at 6:27 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I posted:
Jeep Y-J for sale 
1987 
4.2 litre, V6, 5 speed 
Black and chrome, hard top. 
Oversized 33.5" x 12" tires 
7.5" Suspension lift (6" spring, 3" shackle) 
New Alpine CD player/stereo and speakers 
Only $3000! Must go by Thursday Nov. 30! 
( I made an error though, it is an inline 6, not a V6)


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

He emailed me:
> Would it pass inspection? I need a good winter/mountain biking 
> vehicle.Something I can bomb up fire roads in, and generally 
> abuse. Would this
> thing start for me all winter?
> Any pics?
> Thanks!


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I replied:
She should pass an inspection. She would be great for off roading to mountain bike locales in the spring/summer/fall, but I wouldn't want to be responsible for her stranding you atop a mountain in the winter. She starts fine up to about -30, and then can get a little touchy. In early 2004 when it was -50 with the windchill she didn't start at all for those three days, but when it got back to the -30s she was driving fine again.
I don't have any pictures today, but you can see her tomorrow after 3pm. and I should have some photos tomorrow night. She looks great with very little rust, just a touch around the edges.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

He emailed:
> Thanks for getting back to me so fast. I could possibly come by after
> about 3:30 pm tomorrow. My summer car is sitting without a battery,
> definitely unwilling to go anywhere. I'll have to arrange a car, but
> pending that I'd be happy to check it out.
> I would only be driving it in the city during the winter, and only
> weekends in summer, so as long as it doesn't mind sitting for a couple
> weeks at a time, I'm happy. That's what mobile chargers are for.
> Curretly I'm into VW's, so a bit of rust doesn't faze me in the least.
> What time would be best for me to view it?


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I emailed him a good time to come by, my number and address. He failed to show up at the time we agreed, so I emailed him some photos the next day.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

He replied:
> I really like it a lot. it's just what I am looking for. 
> Unfortunately,being Christmas, I'm a little short on funds. I am 
> in the process of
> selling one of my other cars, but it's still here. I can offer 
> $2100 cash
> tomorrow. Let me know if you guys would take the offer, or if you 
> have a
> counter offer for me.
> I'd love to give this thing a good home, and I know the Jeep needs 
> to be
> sold quikly.
> Thanks again. I appreciated the pics very much.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I emailed him:
I know I should counter offer and we should negotiate etc. blah, blah. but we don't have a place to put her after Friday noon. $2100 consider her sold to you. Will you be able to take her with you tomorrow? What time works for you?


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

He emailed:
> Terrific. I am very happy.
> I have class till 3:00pm at the U of C. After that I am free. What 
> aboutyourself? I can make any time work really, if necessary.
> Before late evening would be best so I can drop it off at my mechanic,
> have the inspection done so I can rive it legally to my uncles 
> shop in
> High River Saturday morning. I have big plans.
> Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I said:
Great! I work until 3:15 downtown, and will be in (XXX) by 3:30. The earlier the better really, I can always ditch work if necessary too. What time do you think you can make it there? My cell is #(XXX). What's your #?
Also, I heard that no inspection was neccessary unless the cops want one, it has been previously written off, is from a dealer or from out of province. Since none of those things apply you should be able to skip the inspection, but if you want one anyway she should have no problems passing.
*Sorry to not post the whole thing, I only deleted my address and community.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

So, he came over, tried to start it, it didn't. On the second attempt it did. He drove it around the cul-de-sac, came back, paid cash, didn't look under the hood, didn't ask for maintenance records, paid cash and left. 6 days later I received an email from him:
> Thought I'd tell you how much I'm loving the Jeep. It's a blast. It's
> getting some TLC pretty soon, and a bunch more offroad goodies. I can
> assure you it's gone to a good place.
> Thanks again!


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

5 weeks later he emailed me again:
Hey,
I went to have the Jeep inspected for my insurance company today so that
I could use it this winter rather than let it sit until Spring. Anyway,
the thing is absolutely and utterly unsafe due to the complete lack of
many suspension pieces, such as torsion bars, or even the corresponding
mounts. The whole drivetrain minus the engine is worthless. It will cost
over $3500 to have brought up too spec. Unfortunately because I don't
have that kind of money to invest into a play thing like that, the Jeep is
being scrapped. Basically I gave you $2100 for 8 km of driving that I did,
just to find out that it is basically not worth rebuilding. I don't know
what, if anything you have to say about it but I'm not feeling good about
the situation. To a student whom lives off less than $15000 per year, and
has to pay for a mortgage, insurance, tuition, books, etc etc etc, $2100
is an absolute fortune. I feel as though I was Misled, and ripped off. Now
I have a vehicle that is underivable and worth nothing. And I am out more
than %15 of my yearly income. Imagine losing that much due to someone else
deciding to keep pertinent information from you. It hurts a lot. I
liquidated my savings to buy the Jeep in hopes of having a great vehicle,
which you assured me it was. I learned a pretty hard lesson, and feel as
though I deserve some explanation or something. I sold my other vehicle in
hopes of using this as my daily car.
Happy New Year. Mine sure has started off rough.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Followed by a PS from him:
PS I will scan a copy of the reports for your viewing. Expect them in your
e-mail inbow by Monday. Its extensive.

*He never sent them


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

4 days later he sent:
Do you want to do anything to make the transaction between us ever
remotely right? I'm not feeling so good about it, and I'm doubting that
you are feeling any better. I don't want to be a prck, nor do I want
trouble, but I think you should address this in some capacity.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I emailed him:
Every question you asked about the jeep was answered fully, honestly and to the best of my knowledge. 
You were very clearly informed about the problem that we had when it would not start in the cold, and you were told �I wouldn't want to be responsible for her stranding you atop a mountain in the winter�. It also failed to start when you showed up to do the test drive and you still purchased it without an inspection, without requesting a maintenance history, without even looking under the hood, etc. 
We did not require an inspection performed to have the vehicle insured through AMA, and I assure you we were not aware of any safety issues. We did not perform the suspension lift, we purchased it like that without getting an inspection ourselves. We never heard from any mechanic that it was �missing pieces� or that it was �completely and utterly unsafe�. We drove that vehicle in the city, in the country, to B.C., and on the Forestry Trunk Road during a blizzard. We would not have done that had we been aware of the issues you are alleging. We paid $6000 for this vehicle in 2002 and it cost us several thousand over the years to keep it operational. The vehicle was built in 1987, there should be no surprise that it was not in perfect shape. 
It is certainly unfortunate that you find yourself in this position. Perhaps you should have considered your personal financial situation before investing 15% of your annual income in a 20 year old, altered, recreational 4x4 with 302,000 kilometers on the odometer. You state "I sold my other vehicle in hopes of using this as my daily car". Yet you said in previous emails; 
"My summer car is sitting without a battery, definitely unwilling to go anywhere."
"I am in the process of selling one of my other cars"
"I would only be driving it in the city during the winter, and only weekends in summer, so as long as it doesn't mind sitting for a couple weeks at a time, I'm happy. That's what mobile chargers are for." 
Any lack of buyer's due diligence is your liability. If you choose to not get a second mechanical opinion, and choose to not drive the vehicle, you can sell it AS-IS with full disclosure of your recent findings, or for parts and still easily recoup your investment. Comparably aged Jeeps sell for twice your initial purchase price. 
As far as what am I going to do about it? Please refer to your sales receipt: AS IS.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Still interested? Do you guys want to read more or have I bored you all?


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

keep it coming, but just put it in one long post
so i don't keep getting email notifications!! lol


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (Satchriani)*

Sorry for all the e-notifications! Oops.
So then, he emailed:
I appreciate the response. You were less than honest about the problems
however. I was going to use it recreationally, but decided otherwise.
You could have been more honest.
Unfortunately for you, I am in a position to take legal action, and have
a financial backer willing to incur the costs of my lawyer. there was a
contract that between us that was affirmed with a handshake. You could
have easily told me the full extent of the problems, but decided not too,
and now will have to deal with the legal ramifications. I know the law,
and especially the laws regarding such circumstance and I am hoping that
it won't have to come to that. I bought it as is, but "as is" defined by
what you told me. Our handshake was legally binding, and you withheld
info.
In essence I am saying that I AM going to pursue a legal course of action
unless we can come up with something out of court between us. I'd take a
cheque for $500 which is a damn good deal considering the situation
Otherwise my lawyer will be seeking far far more. I hate legal action, and
am a firm believe in resolving issues amongst ourselves. I'd hate to see
your family suffer financial consequence based on your dishonesty. I'm a
trusting and compassionate guy, but HATE to be screwed around. I have the
means to make this very difficult for you considering the circumstances,
and would rather that not happen. I was hoping for just a slight
reimbursement of the original purchase price. 25% is not too much. My
Lawyer will go for a hell of a lot more than that. He is ruthless and
exceptionally well established. He will go for full vehicle purchase
price, legal fee's and reimbursement for the hassle I have had to deal
with. Which route would you prefer? A few grand, or a couple hundred?

So thenI started Googling him, and found a site where he was listing the jeep for sale for $3800!!!! He has since deleted the post but I printed it out so I will retype it here:
As the title says.
Its got 300,000 km. 5 spd, black exterior, black leather interior, black hardtop, rockcrawler wheels, rancho shocks, 6" lift, 33' tires, cd player, fog lights.
I have only had it a few months, but need something lighter on gas. I am driving on the highway more than I expected, and the Jeep isn't made for it. By far the most fun vehicle I have owned. Its unstoppable in any conditions. Everything works, it starts every single time without fail. I would love to keep it, but have run out of parking spots in my building.
Comes with spare, and spare mounting bracket.
$3800 obo

*This is typed as is, including the error of saying the tires are 33 feet, instead of 33 inches. In the ad are photos of the jeep in two diffrent locations, with a license plate and current insurance tag clearly visible!
The last post on that site is from him, and says:
C\S pending inspection.
A very nice buyer whom knows what hes doing and I appreciate that.
That post is dated 1 day before I received his 'poor student sob story email'.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

Send him monopoly money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (mieks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mieks* »_Send him monopoly money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hehe that's good, but I'm sure it would only inflame him worse. I don't think he has a leg to stand on, you sold him the car AS-IS, that's what that means. Good luck!


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Then... he sent:
Jeep is gone, and has been scrapped. Thanks for ****ing me. I hope you
know that I am taking your lack of response as an indication you would
like me to take legal action. I have a huge record of malfeasance on your
part, and outside accounts of. Also, you knowingly put my life in danger,
and that I do not take lightly. Expect some legal repercussions within the
coming weeks. E-mail me back with your
response. Don't act like a child, for gods sake you are a father, admit
your fault and deal with it the consequences.
So I emailed him a .pdf scan of the Bill of Sale, and he replied:
Thanks, My version says nothing of the like.
Quit avoiding this. You arn't going to be able to avoid it forever. Do
soemthing to make it right, or it will be made right in another way which
will be far more costly to yourself. Knowingly putting me in Physical
endangerment, defemation of chaacter (thanks to your friend), and lastly
falsifying information.
No way out Bud.
Then he sent:
PS, How could you knowingly do that to someone? You're obviously a petty,
and disrespectful person. You have a ton going against you, and you know,
I may not have money, but my family sure does, and they are willing to
back me up going after you.
Even in it is 'as is" you knowingly LIED about a considerable amount of
things, all of which I have on paper. Not too mention alibi's, and
documentation of malfeasance. That is enough for a charge
even, not just a civil case. How much further do you want to be abcked
into a corner?
Tell me what you are going to do to at least try and rectify this
situation in some way. I am being extremely reasonable. What about the
faulty docimentation, should I add that to the list?
This is NOT going away.

Followed by:
PPS: There was a CD in the CD player? Still want it? I can always drop it
in the mail. It sure isn't to my taste.
So I sent:
Cease the threats and attempts at intimidation and extortion.
Should you choose to pursue your meritless lawsuit please have a third party courier serve them, or utilize registered mail.

And he sent:
I don't care if I am harrassing you. You need to take ownership of a problem 
that you have casued. It needs to be settled. Lets meet up and actually 
discuss this. Even if there is no transfer of money ever, I'd like to chat 
with you about the transaction.
Also, I think that you need to address the defemation of charater that I 
have endured from the harrassment from you and your cohort. Like I said, 
this isn't going away, nor am I. I'm assuming you really like to do things 
that hard way. I have a bill of sale that does not include proper 
identification of the vehicle, nor does the "as is" claim you make visible, 
or discernable. Also, you made an error or two on the registration 
transfer.
Lets figure this out like men, because it is not going away. Concede a 
meeting and we will figure it out.
And lets be clear, you are guilty of some pretty fraudulant behaviour, and 
your reputation will suffer greatly without proper resolution.
Followed by him sending:
Because you have deceided to be so uncooperative in even tring to apologize 
(really thats all I am after is an admittance af fault) expect contact to be 
made in the first week of Febuary. Just apologize, be a man, admit to 
wrongdoing. Save yourself the trouble. It's the smug attitude that is really 
forcing me down a particular path, one that we both know I will succeed in 
pursuing, for you can't argue with somethings.
Anyway, want that CD? I can certainly wait till we have are forced to see 
one another again in a few weeks time in a less than fun setting to give it 
too you.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

If he e-mails you again, I would reply that I have retained all e-mails and am leaving now to visit the local police station to discuss and document the continued the harassment, so that it is on file with the police.
Unless he has a friend that is a lawyer, no lawyer will take a case that is $2,000. Hell, I was advised by attorneys not to pursue something that was over $15,000, as they said that they would quickly eat that in legal fees on the case.
If he would do anything (i.e., if he had a brain), he would have just sent you s few polite e-mails and mentioned that he would take you to small-claims court (if you have that system).
That's what I did ... twice.
I know someone that sold a high-mileage Jeep Grand Wagoneer years ago. It buned up completely in an electrical fire in a week. The person called only to ask if there were ever any electrical issues with the vehicle. They understood the concept of "as is."
Oh wait, that's $500 _Canadian_? Isn't that like $20 U.S.? I'd give it to him to shut him up. Only kidding.










_Modified by Cooper at 2:24 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

True, $500 Canadian IS only $20 in US currency, but I had to mush my pack of sled dogs to my lumberjack AND Canadian bacon factory jobs from my igloo, for over 3 Canadian years just to earn it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*








Keep it up! It's boring, slow, and raining today, and this is entertaining.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

But I'm out of emails now! We have to anger him more, flush him out, ask him to join the conversation!


_Modified by Byron Gilles at 6:26 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

email him back saying you would have gladly honored his request if he had only contacted you within "30 days". (he didnt till it was past that right?) 







hehe haha hehe


_Modified by mieks at 9:35 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

OK, for continued entertainment: I present a post of his from about 4 years ago. I think it illustrates his character well:
I am one of those kids y'all are talking about. My parents when I turned 16, bought me a Civic to get to school. That was 3 years ago. Then a year and a half ago, they bought me my 2002 GS500, then this summer, I got a 1996 Camaro Z28 Camaro convertible to roll in (check out the post "which of my rides to take" http://www.gstwins.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4836). I think you people are jealous perhaps. Or resentful. The only reason I got all this is due to my work ethic. I work hard in school, get strait A's, I deserve a reward. Also my dad was poor when he was my age, and wants me to experience the good life. I might be spoiled, but alot of these kids who get this stuff have done alot to earn a reward, yes a sports car is maybe a bit big. Dont judge unless you know the whole story. 
I know the value of a hard earned dollar, I have been working since I was 15 becasue Iw anted too, I never had too. A lot of kids have a good work ethic and understand value, our parents just want to give us a good life. Quit being jealous, or resentful. My parents worked f%$king hard to be in a position to be able to give me my life, and they have, along with many other parents taught there kids well, even though they have given them so much.

*Please note that there are TWO spelling errors in his claim he received "strait A's"!!!


_Modified by Byron Gilles at 7:38 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

OMG this guy is a HUGE wanker. I want to slap him. He is the biggest cry baby and on top of that a liar. What it appears he tried to do was sell the car and the prospective buyer DID have some kind of inspection done and when it didn't pass he switched to trying to undo his deal with you. 
First he tried the cry baby "poor student" route, then he proceeded to threats and outright extortion - the threat of legal and financial consequences if you do not pay the demanded amount of money. 
I think also he's a compulsive liar. Whenever convenient, his story changes from being a hard worker since he was 15 to having rich parents who have given him several cars. In one instance, he's going to drive he jeep in-town in winter and recreationally in summer, then he tells you he plans to generally abuse the vehicle. 
He's a liar, a spoiled brat and ignorant to boot. He probably didn't even "scrap" the vehicle. Like you said, he could have sold it for parts and recooped the money. If he truly did scrap it, it sounds like he just was too lazy to deal with it, "like a man" like he stated and just suck it up and provide the best outcome for himself.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (LelloBeetle)*

He "deserves a reward" for being a good student?
Hell, I was a good student, received an academic scholarship to college, went to grad school ... never once did I feel that I was deserving something just for doing it.
It's his sense of entitlement that is driving his, "I've been wronged and want money from you."
He's been handed things his whole life.
I'd go straight to the police with his harassing e-mails.
Screw him.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re:*

For a poor college student working his fingers to the bone, this guy certainly seems to have a lot of free time on his hands.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Viss1)*

You have a bill of sale stating "as is" that he signed.
You have an email wherin you told him "it has been previously written off."
All in all, again, I'd say you're legally well covered, and you can ignore him.

For entertainment purposes, it does kind of sound like he's trying to resell the Jeep and rip someone else off, especially with the wording of the ad that he wrote for it. He's obviously trying to bilk some cash out of you.
What a loser.
-Tim


----------



## MJ Petty (Aug 16, 2005)

i wouldn't even worrie about this guy in Toronto you have to have your car safty before you can get plates for your car but if he trys to say that you said it would pass just say that you not a macanic and that you didn't know of all the problem. and AS IS mean sold AS IS and he can't do anything about that he bought like that and he has to deal with all the poblem him self.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (MJ Petty)*

well this was an entertaining lunch hour read







i think you're in the clear as it was sold "As Is" 
There is a law talking about how when you buy a car you expect it to be in running order (i had to use this against the place i bought my car from) but that probably only counts toward a car dealership, not a private as-is sale. I could see it being a problem if you did in fact know about the suspension 'missing pieces' but if you drove it for a long time I dont see what the problem is


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

too funny.
Hope you didn't meet at your house or anything. I'd be more worried about him vandalizing your property more than him taking you to court. His case does not hold water.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_
I'd be more worried about him vandalizing your property more than him taking you to court. His case does not hold water.

If there were any vandalism it would be pretty easy to point a finger at him through the police. People who bark rarely bite -- especially teenagers.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Actually I moved the week I sold the Jeep! I had to sell her because I was losing my garage too. Maybe I should drive by the old house to see if it has been burned down or egged! 
I think that is also why Mr. Genius-Bot-Lawsuit was suddenly offering to mail me the CD he didn't metion for 8 weeks. He is so wiley I couldn't possibly have figured out he wanted my address so he could toilet-paper my trees!


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_Actually I moved the week I sold the Jeep! I had to sell her because I was losing my garage too. Maybe I should drive by the old house to see if it has been burned down or egged! 
I think that is also why Mr. Genius-Bot-Lawsuit was suddenly offering to mail me the CD he didn't metion for 8 weeks. He is so wiley I couldn't possibly have figured out he wanted my address so he could toilet-paper my trees!

Hehe, give him the address of the local police station


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

Subscribed, great read! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Definitely keep us updated as you have. What a tool!!


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

So how long ago did he first threaten to sue you? Like everyone else said, this kid is a joke. Ignore him and he will eventually give up.


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

I kinda hope he will actually have me served though. I don't think this fun should just die a slow death. There should be a spectacular show-down in court! With mascots and chanting and cheerleaders, and maybe a section doing the wave!
For Royale5, the timeline is this:
Jeep sold Nov. 28 
Buyer emails how happy he is Dec. 4
Buyer emails how sad he is Jan. 8
Buyer emails how serious he is Jan. 9
Buyer emails how impatient he is Jan. 12
Seller emails how AS IS it is Jan. 15
Buyer emails how sue-y he is Jan. 15
Then it just becomes a flurry of threats and catachresis from that point on! The last email received was Jan. 25th. 
Oh how I miss him...


----------



## You are to blame (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

Good read.







Ignore the brat. You did nothing illegal.


----------



## xxGLIxx (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

mr byron gilles,
I say YOU sue the kid for harrassment. He clear is stating verbal threats. Threats that could endanger your family. 
i was born in '85, and this kid makes my young generation sound whiney, and incompetent. 
But! thank you. This thread made my day at the office fun.


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

sorry you had to deal with this tool


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_True, $500 Canadian IS only $20 in US currency, but I had to mush my pack of sled dogs to my lumberjack AND Canadian bacon factory jobs from my igloo, for over 3 Canadian years just to earn it!

Funniest post I've read in ages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Obviously the kid doesn't know jack about law. The best indicator of that is when someone says "I know the law..."


----------



## snurb13 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

best post i 've read all week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KillSwitch85 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (snurb13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snurb13* »_best post i 've read all week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_There should be a spectacular show-down in court!

Court is fun! I took my local VW dealership to small claims court when I lived in NJ.
Attorney: "My client has habit of writing bad checks, your honor."
Judge: "Well, that's a very bad habit to have!"
There were so many jokes, and it was so funny, that I was writing them down.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Cooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cooper* »_
Court is fun! I took my local VW dealership to small claims court when I lived in NJ.
Attorney: "My client has habit of writing bad checks, your honor."
Judge: "Well, that's a very bad habit to have!"
There were so many jokes, and it was so funny, that I was writing them down.

That doesn't seem that funny. I guess you had to be there.
Why did you sue a VW dealer?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Slap the guy with a restraining order. (If you show the appropriate officials the paper trail, I have little doubt that you could get one.) Then, when you get a subsequent e-mail, the coppers will be obliged to have him arrested for disobeying the restraining order.
THAT will learn him ...


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Is it considered in poor taste to quote my own post?
I wanted to clarify the reason we call them "Canadian Years". Because we use the metric system up here, a Canadian Year is divided into 10 deci-months. 9 months are winter, the 10th month we call summer, because it doesn't snow NEARLY as much!
I think I will use that excuse in court; "I am sorry, Your Honour, that the plaintiff alleges that I sold a P.O.S. Jeep, but since we have no roads and only one ice bridge, I didn't know how to identify a vehicle from my caribou-skin kayak."


----------



## lotekshoeco (Nov 29, 2006)

hahaha this guy is ridiculous


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

Any updates?


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Very strange update actually... Turns out a friend of a friend flushed him out on another site a few weeks back. Much of the begining is old news, but he found the forum and started to defend his position. He back tracked and deleted some of his posts, but then got banned from that site so many remain. I am not sure how this will affect legal things, because I don't know the guy who started the conversation, but his emails have been forwarded around to LOTS of people just because it is so damn entertaining!
http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread/t-161444.html


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (dr. pimento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr. pimento* »_Why did you sue a VW dealer?

I brought the dealership to replace a cracked windshield.
I was then transfterred a few states away for three months. While up there, the windshield cracked again, and it dripped water onto the fuse box. I brought the car to a dealership in the other state, and they said that the windshield was installed incorrectly. They refused to document that the windshield was installed incorrectly, however.
The original dealership stated that they needed to see the car. I explained that I was out-of-state for a few months for work. I even had the regional VW rep involved, abd he confirmed that the windshield was installed incorrectly.
I ended up having the windshield and fuse box repaired and taking the dealershipp to small claims court to recoup costs after I returned.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread/t-161444.html[/url]

Wow, that forum makes the Mk. IV Forum look like a genteel haven of civility


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_
Wow, that forum makes the Mk. IV Forum look like a genteel haven of civility









Yeah really...haha


----------



## AE BLUE GTI (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

He's a tool bag, forget about him, or get back at him


----------



## MOB (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_
Wow, that forum makes the Mk. IV Forum look like a genteel haven of civility








I wouldn't go quite that far.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (MOB)*


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (icedmocha)*

Wow, that was an entertaining read








This jacka** is obviously just trying to shake you down. I would talk to the police and get a report on file on the off chance that this ever gets in front of a judge or worse, if it ever comes to something more serious (violence/vandalism). If you have enough to have this guy charged, then definitely do it.
But realistically if he wanted real money out of you (as he threatened) why would he consider taking $500 to go away? What a crock.
If you have the bill of sale indicating as-is signed by this guy, you're in the clear.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta03* »_Wow, that was an entertaining read








This jacka** is obviously just trying to shake you down. I would talk to the police and get a report on file on the off chance that this ever gets in front of a judge or worse, if it ever comes to something more serious (violence/vandalism). If you have enough to have this guy charged, then definitely do it.
But realistically if he wanted real money out of you (as he threatened) why would he consider taking $500 to go away? What a crock.
If you have the bill of sale indicating as-is signed by this guy, you're in the clear. 


it's obvious that he needs $500 to support his crack habit, because that's what he's smoking if he thinks he has a chance in court!


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*

Updates??


----------



## jason.smeall (Oct 11, 2004)

lets hear some updates in the one link on here the guy said he was selling his Jeep that is on 33's and blams his neighbour for wrecking his jetta when he really has no idea who did it. Kid is a loser just ignore the lil *****


----------



## Download_Complete (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (jason.smeall)*

Since I am a vindictive SOB, here is what I would do.
Now that its been a little while, send him a very professional and sternly worded email.
Include the thread where he was ratted out, the advertisment where he resold the Jeep, and a CC of all of his emails.
From there, I would include this:
"You obviously have a poor grasp of the law and what "AS IS" means in the form of a private car sale. Since you have threatened to sue me on baseless grounds but so far have not made good on any of your threats, I therefore can only assume that you really don't know the law. I would like to give you a lesson on proper law, and show you what the inside of a courtroom looks like.
These documents have been forwarded to the police as grounds for a harassment lawsuit and extortion. [cite the law statutes for this, just for fun]. You can expect to be served with this, as well as a cease and desist, and a restrainig order.
Please forward all further correspondence to: [Lawyer name] if I were you, I would retain legal counsel immediately.
Maybe next time you will use your head. But I doubt it. "
Personally, it would be worth it for me at this point to sue the pants off this little twit AND his parents for ruining my day.










_Modified by Download_Complete at 2:18 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: (Download_Complete)*

Download_Complete,
That is a hysterical idea. Well played, my friend. Well played. I agree, that's an excellent move to get this guy to **** or get off the pot.

_Quote, originally posted by *Download_Complete* »_Since I am a vindictive SOB, here is what I would do.
Now that its been a little while, send him a very professional and sternly worded email.
Include the thread where he was ratted out, the advertisment where he resold the Jeep, and a CC of all of his emails.
From there, I would include this:
"You obviously have a poor grasp of the law and what "AS IS" means in the form of a private car sale. Since you have threatened to sue me on baseless grounds but so far have not made good on any of your threats, I therefore can only assume that you really don't know the law. I would like to give you a lesson on proper law, and show you what the inside of a courtroom looks like.
These documents have been forwarded to the police as grounds for a harassment lawsuit and extortion. [cite the law statutes for this, just for fun]. You can expect to be served with this, as well as a cease and desist, and a restrainig order.
Please forward all further correspondence to: [Lawyer name] if I were you, I would retain legal counsel immediately.
Maybe next time you will use your head. But I doubt it. "
Personally, it would be worth it for me at this point to sue the pants off this little twit AND his parents for ruining my day.









_Modified by Download_Complete at 2:18 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## CraigsVR6 (Nov 30, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## WE20vMK4 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (CraigsVR6)*

Wow, this guy is dumb!


----------



## mbuxton (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: (WE20vMK4)*

I dunno man...I was sued a few years back for selling a Soundstream amplifier on eBay. The guy bought it and two months later, did the exact same thing your guy with the Jeep did. Said he got it inspected and it failed miserably so he had it repaired for an additional $250 or something along those lines. Basically, he wanted me to pay the repair bill or he'd sue me, which he eventually did because I didn't choose the paying option lol. I was due in court in SD at some point, but eventually just sent the little **** a few hundred $ to avoid going to court. The amp worked fine when I sold it! He probably broke it within the two months of toying with it.











_Modified by mbuxton at 10:36 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## Vdubinit97 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (mbuxton)*

This is a funny thread. I hope for more updates soon


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

bump (so i can track this story... very entertaining)


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Man, I have heard NOTHING from this guy! I miss him terribly! He just quietly dropped dead, and his corpse fails to harrass and entertain me as I would like. We should flush him out... It would be in poor taste to provide his email address directly, but I can tell you he is a member of this site, and his email address is available on some of the links provided above! Any one want to go fishing?


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_Man, I have heard NOTHING from this guy! I miss him terribly! He just quietly dropped dead, and his corpse fails to harrass and entertain me as I would like. We should flush him out... It would be in poor taste to provide his email address directly, but I can tell you he is a member of this site, and his email address is available on some of the links provided above! Any one want to go fishing?

He is a vortexer?


----------



## Byron Gilles (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes indeedly he is a vortexer!


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron Gilles* »_Man, I have heard NOTHING from this guy! I miss him terribly! He just quietly dropped dead, and his corpse fails to harrass and entertain me as I would like. We should flush him out... It would be in poor taste to provide his email address directly, but I can tell you he is a member of this site, and his email address is available on some of the links provided above! Any one want to go fishing?

Maybe it's time to give it up already. This is getting lame.


















_Modified by dr. pimento at 1:02 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## cam_wmh (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (Byron Gilles)*

This is a truely an amusing story. 
I too am a Calgarian, Byron, and this kid is a poor model for our fine city. You should forward all this to Tony Tighe for Consumer Reports LoL. (he's a small-guy-hero consumer advocate for one of our local news stations)
It appears this kid has a few sociopathic traits:
1.) Pathologically lies
2.) Lack of Self Esteem, which in turn he needs to Inferiorize other's to feed his lack of empowerment
3.) Money Issues? ----> Drug Issues? 
I certainly hope he hasn't ceased his petty existence, and emails you at least once more!


----------

